# Devils Lake Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

This past week resulted in some parts of Devils Lake starting to freeze. While 
there is some ice, it's not yet safe enough for foot traffic. This weekend's 
warm weather forecast means things won't improve until later next week when a 
cold blast is expected to come through the area. There has been a few 
fisherman catching pike on Morrison and Sweetwater. Ice conditions there are 
still marginal and extreme care is required.


----------

